# Upgradeing brakes using stock nissan parts??????



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

I am looking for a way to upgrade the performance of my brakes on my recently purchased 240 because the stock ones suck.

I have heard a lot of diffirent things about 5 lug conversions and blah blah blah.

What i would like to know is can your just use the front calipers from the 300zx on a stock 240 front spindle assembly??? I know you would need to change the wheels and redrill the rotors to 4 lug but can it be done?

Also if you get the silvia front clip are those brakes any better than stock 240 brakes ? And can they be transferred over.

Any info will be apreciated.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Silvia vs. stock 240 rotors



I'm rockin the silvia brakes on mine. I've never driven with stock 240 rotors so I can't really do a comparison. But they do kick ass...


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Silvia vs. stock 240 rotors
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rockin the silvia brakes on mine. I've never driven with stock 240 rotors so I can't really do a comparison. But they do kick ass...







So did you have to change the the whole silvia spindle or just the caliper and rotor? 

Did everything bolt rite up?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I just put them on like a normal brake change. Everything bolts in like stock, except we had to modify the dust shield around it. But other than that... simple bolt in.


----------



## nightwalker (Jul 31, 2003)

I guess you never heard of the Z brake conversion huh?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

this kid isnt too smart. he didnt search a damn bit. go read the damn stickies.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> I have heard a lot of diffirent things about 5 lug conversions and blah blah blah.


lies....


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> this kid isnt too smart. he didnt search a damn bit. go read the damn stickies.



Actually i did search but i had different questions that werent answered in the posts i found. And it seems like every time you revive an old post to ask a specific question people start to bitch about it so i started my own thread with my own specific questions. 

So if anyone has anything helpful to say dealing with what i posted up please let me know. If not please keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

So for the silvia brakes it bolts rite up. Can you use stock 15 in steel wheels with this brake setup ?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you need to do some better searching. the sticky would have answered all of your questions. you can use brakes from a Z32, any skyline, the S14, the JDM silvia's and 180sx, as well as the Q45. they are all basic bolt-ons except that you have to re-drill the rotors to match your 4 lug pattern. you'll also need bigger wheels with most of those set-ups. i know that the Q45 front brakes fit under the S13 15inch SE wheels, but barely. now quit talking and go search.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

by searching, we don't mean just searching within this forum. the sticky is composed of information from all over the net. i got a lot of information from places like phase2motortrend, jspec, heavythrottle, srswap, even from other forums such as freshalloy and zilivia. now go SEARCH!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

srswap is the same as heavythrottle newb :jump:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> srswap is the same as heavythrottle newb :jump:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! Jeong got owned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

har har :jump:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

har har :fluffy:

i meant sr20.hybrids.jp


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> har har :jump:


 stole his material


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> stole his material


me -->







<-- kevin

for stealing my material.. :fluffy: > :jump:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

SUPERMAN said:


> So for the silvia brakes it bolts rite up. Can you use stock 15 in steel wheels with this brake setup ?


Yes. I would have nothing but stock appearance  It clears just fine


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> me -->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










and :jump: are tag team partners...

wut now fluffy! WHAT NOW!?!?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Yeah I used Volvo 4 spot calipers, they are far cheaper than Nissan brakes (eg $250 for R33 units) and are just as good.....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

toyota's may work just as well too


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

batista?? wtf??








:fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahaha  its the incredible hulk!


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

Well here is the silvia setup that is talked about it is just 91 maxima brake calipers and pads with 94 altima rotors
By the way I dont see how it is that hard not to just help him out if you know the answer or if you dont find the answer and then tell him to search, that is what i did it is not that hard it took me less then a minute.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Hmmm... I'll have to investigate this further. Did you ever do a side by side comparison of this usdm setup and the jdm silvia setup?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

No one has mentioned the fact that s13 brakes use a hollow bolt system where s14/s15/z32/z33/r32/r33 all use banjo bolts. 

You will need to replace the brake lines with something that matches the caliper.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

here is a thread that talks about it

http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...lposts&Main=67396923&Search=true#Post67397180


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i plan on using 32gtst brakes, i just need more info.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

You actually dont need to replace them it is just recommended that you do because if you can get them to seal then you are in trouble when you have no fluid left. The skyline calipers should just bolt on like the 300zx there are many components that are the same between Z32,S13,R32


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Do you have any idea what you are talking about?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> Do you have any idea what you are talking about?


LMAO!!!



ZING!!!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol, i was actually gonna listen to him until joel came along. so what's up joel? anything you know? help would be appreciated.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Q45 front brakes bolt on and you can use the stock S13 brake lines. they're huge in comparison too. you have to re-drill the rotors tho. oh, and they clear the 15inch teardrops.


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

OPTIMUM Did you have and problems with using the stock brake lines with the silvia calipers?????????

Since you have them on your car rite now i would take your word rite now because this thread is going all over the place with people arguing about what does and doesent work.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

No. Bolted right up... no extra parts.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

If that was directed towards me then yes i do because i have been running 300zx calipers with stock 240 lines for about a year now and i have yet to have them leak anything


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I meant bolting them to the silvia brake lines. 
S13 had a hollow bolt system. 300zx has a banjo bolt system. To use the stock brake lines you need to modify the S13 hollow bolt by cutting 5mm off the end of it. The absolute best way is to replace the brake lines with approved banjo fittings. The same goes for all skyline and s14/s15 brakes.

Everyone keeps saying 'they just bolt on' which is true to a point... but if you dont do it properly your brakes WILL fail and you will most likely damage the calipers.

In my personal s15 brake swap I used the factory brake lines and shaved the hollow bolt down so it works well - it also looks factory and is useful for avoiding trouble from the authorities.

I have done several brake conversions on s13's using a range of different calipers. I did my first one in about 3 hours having no idea what i was doing. I took my time and worked it out and it still works great after 6 months.

Have a read of this, its quite good. Im sure its been posted before.
http://www.importnut.net/300zxbrakeswap.htm


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

i see what you are saying now. I had some extra copper washers that i used, off of the rear because the rear lines dont reach. So yes you are correct they arent exactly bolt on


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey, at least you have done it youself so you know exactly what i mean! There are heaps of people who just repeat something they heard from a guy who heard it from a guy...
Like how you can bolt R32 panels onto an s13 and not have gaps or how its fine to use an RB20 gearbox on an RB26 conversion... bah!


----------

